# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  D'aprs un rapport de la WWF, la Terre a perdu 60% de ses animaux sauvages depuis 1970

## Ryu2000

*D'aprs un rapport de la WWF, la Terre a perdu 60% de ses animaux sauvages depuis 1970*

Selon le WWF (Fonds mondial pour la nature), de 1970  2014, la population d'animaux sauvages sur terre a diminu de 60%.
Les causes annonces sont :
la destruction des habitats naturelslagriculture intensivelurbanisationla surexploitationla pollutionles espces invasivesles maladiesle changement climatique.

Le 12ime rapport annuel "plante vivante" du WWF est disponible ici : Living Planet Report 2018.
 Marco Lambertini, le directeur du WWF a dclar :
"Prserver la nature ce n'est pas juste protger les tigres, pandas, baleines, que nous chrissons"
"C'est bien plus vaste : il ne peut y avoir de futur sain et prospre pour les hommes sur une plante au climat dstabilis, aux ocans puiss, au sol dgrad et aux forts vides, une plante dpouille de sa biodiversit."

*Source :*
 ::fleche::  Selon le WWF, la Terre a perdu 60 % de ses animaux sauvages en un demi-sicle

*Et-vous ?*
 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les gouvernements prennent les mesures suffisantes pour prserver les animaux sauvages ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles autres mesures devraient tre prises ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pensez-vous que les gouvernements prennent les mesures suffisantes pour prserver les animaux sauvages ?


Non, c'est mme plutt l'inverse.

On vote des lois pour autoriser des produits dont on a prouv la nocivit pour la faune et la flore, suivant les pays on continue de chasser des espces menaces pour les bouffer ou juste pour le fun (ou pour l'argent), on ne fait rien pour lutter contre la pollution, etc. etc.

Politiquement, il n'y a pas grand chose de fait dans ce sens, en dehors de classer 2/3 espces comme tant "protges" pour se donner bonne conscience, mais vu que les braconniers s'en tapent, cela ne change pas grand chose malheureusement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pas mieux que Ecthelion2. Tant que les profits d'une poigne d'hyper riches passeront avant la protection de l'environnement, rien ne changera.  ::aie::   ::calim2::

----------


## Pill_S

> Tant que [...] rien ne changera


sisi a va changer, de gr ou de force. 

Quand les ressources seront suffisament rares pour que le pquin moyen ne puisse plus s'en tirer, alors l... meute, guerre civile, toussa quoi.

Selon tout un tas de projections, on a encore une vingtaine d'annes de consommation aveugle et effreine. Au-del... chacun pour soir.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas mieux que Ecthelion2. Tant que les profits d'une poigne d'hyper riches passeront avant la protection de l'environnement, rien ne changera.


L'urbanisation, les hrissons crass, la chasse aux rhinocros ... ne sont pas organiss par les hyper riches.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne sont pas organiss par les hyper riches.


Il y a des safaris en Afrique organis pour les riches.
10 espces en danger quun touriste peut tuer contre de largent
VIDEO. En Afrique, des chasseurs tuent pour un "trophe"



> En Afrique, cette activit a rapport 200 millions de dollars en 2006. Cest sur ce continent quun chasseur peut obtenir les "big five", *les cinq trophes les plus recherchs : le lion, le lopard, llphant, le buffle et le rhinocros.  lexception du buffle, ces animaux sont considrs comme extrmement menacs.* Pour certains, pourtant, la chasse aux trophes peut avoir des bnfices. Le biologiste Andrew Loveridge explique : "La ralit, cest que 1,5 million de kilomtres carrs despaces naturels en Afrique sont prservs pour la chasse, et cest un norme bnfice pour la conservation. Et bien sr, la chasse apporte des revenus."

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'urbanisation, les hrissons crass, la chasse aux rhinocros ... ne sont pas organiss par les hyper riches.


Indirectement, si. Pour les hrissons, ce n'est pas le nombre d'hrissons crass qui les faits disparatre, mais l'usage des pesticides qui fait qu'ils ne trouvent plus de nourriture, ou s'empoisonnent. Et les pesticides, c'est bien pour que des hyper riches s'en foutent plein les poches que l'on ne les interdits pas.

L'urbanisation ne rapporte qu'aux riches. Quant  la chasse aux rhinocros, la commercialisation de l'ivoire et des fourrures, c'est les pauvres qui les achtent ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Indirectement, si. Pour les hrissons, ce n'est pas le nombre d'hrissons crass qui les faits disparatre, mais l'usage des pesticides qui fait qu'ils ne trouvent plus de nourriture, ou s'empoisonnent. Et les pesticides, c'est bien pour que des hyper riches s'en foutent plein les poches que l'on ne les interdits pas.


Les pesticides sont crs pour et utiliss par l'industrie agricole, nullement par les Rockfeller et autre Bill Gates.




> L'urbanisation ne rapporte qu'aux riches. Quant  la chasse aux rhinocros, la commercialisation de l'ivoire et des fourrures, c'est les pauvres qui les achtent ?


Evidemment, toi tu vis dans un F2 en rgion parisienne et toutes ces classes moyennes possdant une maison en province et allant travailler en voiture sont des hyper riches.
De mme les indiens dont les villes s'tendent et prennent sur les habitats des lphants. Et les mdecins chinois achetant des cornes d'ivoires aux contrebandiers.

----------


## Marco46

> Les pesticides sont crer pour et utiliss par l'industrie agricole, nullement par les Rockfeller et autre Bill Gates.


... par une industrie agricole dans le but d'augmenter les rendements et de crer une dpendance dans le but de faire plus de pognon pour mieux rmunrer les actionnaires donc les plus riches. T'as jamais entendu parler de Bayer & Monsanto ?

Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de problmatique dans la phrase de Jon c'est simplement les faits.

----------


## ddoumeche

> ... par une industrie agricole dans le but d'augmenter les rendements et de crer une dpendance dans le but de faire plus de pognon pour mieux rmunrer les actionnaires donc les plus riches. T'as jamais entendu parler de Bayer & Monsanto ?
> 
> Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de problmatique dans la phrase de Jon c'est simplement les faits.


A contrario, les rgimes socialistes sont exemplaires dans la prservation de la nature.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A contrario, les rgimes socialistes sont exemplaires dans la prservation de la nature.


Ce qui est certains c'est qu'aujourd'hui il existe des grosses entreprises qui font des dgts cologique norme juste pour le profit.
Il y a des industries qui polluent.
Inde : quand le lac de Bangalore prend feu



> Un lac qui prend feu : cela se passe  Bangalore, la "Silicon Valley indienne". La pollution est telle qu'une mousse toxique se rpand sur les lacs et cours d'eau, et parfois s'enflamme. La ville pourrait tre inhabitable d'ici 7 ans.


Des avions faiseurs de pluie pour chasser la pollution  Bangkok



> La technique, dfendue par le dfunt roi de Thalande Rama IX comme une solution miracle, consiste  larguer de vastes quantits de produits chimiques dans les nuages afin de provoquer la formation de cristaux de glace qui acclrent l'clatement d'averses.
> 
> Pour le moment seule une fine pluie, naturelle, selon les autorits, s'est abattue sur Bangkok mardi matin. Le dpartement de contrle de la pollution espre que, sous l'action des produits chimiques largus par les avions, d'autres pluies, artificielles cette fois, tombent mardi soir ou mercredi sur la capitale.
> 
> Les niveaux de particules fines dites PM2,5 (d'un diamtre infrieur ou gal  2,5 micromtres), considres comme les plus nocives pour la sant car ce sont celles qui pntrent le plus en profondeur dans les poumons, taient montes  plus 100 microgrammes par mtre cube par endroits ces derniers jours dans la capitale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A contrario, les rgimes socialistes sont exemplaires dans la prservation de la nature.


Donc, parce que le voisin fait une connerie, a justifie d'en faire d'autres, c'est a ?  ::roll:: 
Et pourquoi justifier une btise par une autre ?  ::roll::  (sans parler qu'il faudrait pouvoir trouver des rgimes socialistes en exercice, ce qui n'est pas vident).

PS : Je ne vis pas en banlieue parisienne, mais en province (tu sais, les bouseux qui ne sont rien...)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc, parce que le voisin fait une connerie, a justifie d'en faire d'autres, c'est a ? 
> Et pourquoi justifier une btise par une autre ?  (sans parler qu'il faudrait pouvoir trouver des rgimes socialistes en exercice, ce qui n'est pas vident).
> 
> PS : Je ne vis pas en banlieue parisienne, mais en province (tu sais, les bouseux qui ne sont rien...)


Tu prtends que ce sont les ultra-riches qui organisent la chasse aux espces sauvages menacs, donc le capitalisme, donc  contrario les rgimes socialistes devraient tre trs regardant sur la prservation de celles-ci, non ? Simple exercice de logique formelle, qui validerait ta dmonstration.
Tu peux toujours prendre des rgime socialiste historiques, comme la Bulgarie ou la Roumanie des annes 80.

Bouseux et alcoolique je parie. Comme moi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu prtends que ce sont les ultra-riches qui organisent la chasse aux espces sauvages menacs, donc le capitalisme, donc  contrario les rgimes socialistes devraient tre trs regardant sur la prservation de celles-ci, non ? Simple exercice de logique formelle, qui validerait ta dmonstration.
> Tu peux toujours prendre des rgime socialiste historiques, comme la Bulgarie ou la Roumanie des annes 80.


Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait valider un truc par un autre sans aucun rapport ? Faudra que tu m'expliques ta logique.




> Bouseux et alcoolique je parie. Comme moi.


Et qui coute un pognon de dingue

----------


## Pill_S

> donc  contrario les rgimes socialistes devraient tre trs regardant sur la prservation de celles-ci, non ?






> Simple exercice de logique formelle, qui validerait ta dmonstration.


Non. Parfait exemple de sophisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu prtends que ce sont les ultra-riches qui organisent la chasse aux espces sauvages menacs, donc le capitalisme, donc  contrario les rgimes socialistes devraient tre trs regardant sur la prservation de celles-ci, non ?


Le systme capitaliste actuel pousse  consommer beaucoup, donc on fabrique de l'inutile, du jetable, du peu solide, ou du technologiquement un peu avanc ("achte un nouveau tlphone chaque anne connard !")
Par exemple les fabricants de lampe se sont retrouv  Genve, ils ont dit "maintenant on va chercher  dvelopper des solutions pour diminuer lesprance de vie de nos lampes, si un fabricant vend une lampe qui dure plus de 10 000 heures il va avoir des problmes".
C'est pareil pour les collants, les fabricants ont trouv des solutions pour que les bas rsilles se dchirent plus tt.

Alors que en URSS, quand il fabriquait un rfrigrateur il durait 40 ans et pareil pour les voitures.
Le socialisme n'existe quasiment plus  part en Core du Nord et au Venezuela.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu peux toujours prendre des rgime socialiste historiques, comme la Bulgarie ou la Roumanie des annes 80.


En Bulgarie dans les annes 80, ce n'tait pas un rgime socialiste, mais du communisme sovitique comme en URSS.




> Dans les annes 1980, la Bulgarie connat une priode de difficults conomiques. Afin de dtourner le mcontentement populaire, *le rgime communiste* tente en 1984-1985 de jouer la carte du nationalisme en lanant une campagne de  bulgarisation  des noms des citoyens musulmans bulgaresC 2. Applique essentiellement par voie administrative, elle est accompagne de nombreuses exactions comme la destruction de mosques, linterdiction dutiliser le turc en public, etc. Cette campagne et des manifestations de protestations souvent violentes  lintrieur, attirent lattention des pays occidentaux et des organisations de dfense des droits de l'homme.
> 
> *En 1988, Todor Jivkov tente de mener une Perestroka locale, baptise Preustrojstvo, et incluant une relative libralisation conomique.* Au printemps 1989, le rgime communiste reprend sa politique de  bulgarisation  des musulmans, avant dautoriser le dpart de plus de 300 000 Turcs et Pomaks vers la Turquie, ce qui aboutit  dstabiliser l'conomie bulgare.
> 
> 
> Fin du rgime
> En novembre 1989, une importante pollution au chlore dans la rgion de Rouss, provenant d'une usine roumaine situe  Giurgiu, *entrane le dclenchement d'importantes manifestations en Bulgarie pour protester contre la situation cologique dsastreuse du pays.* Des groupes dissidents comme le club pour le soutien de la perestroka et de la glasnost puis, en 1989, Podkrepa et Ekoglasnost, se forment progressivement. Jivkov, g de 79 ans, apparat dpass : au sein du Parti communiste bulgare, les rformateurs comme Andri Lukanov, Alexandre Lilmov, et Petăr Mladenov prennent le contrle. Le 10 novembre 1989, au lendemain de la chute du mur de Berlin, Jivkov est dmis de toutes ses fonctions par le parti ; Mladenov le remplace  la tte de l'tat. La censure est supprime. Jivkov est arrt pour corruption en janvier 1990. *En fvrier 1990, le Parti communiste dcrte la fin du rgime avant de s'auto-dissoudre et de devenir le Parti socialiste bulgare Les groupes dissidents et libraux s'unissent au sein du SDS (Union des forces dmocratiques).*
> 
> *Les premires lections libres ont lieu en juin 1990. Les socialistes remportent la majorit*. Lukanov devient chef du gouvernement. Le 1er aot, l'ancien dissident elju elev devient chef de l'tat. *Le 15 novembre 1990, le parlement invalide la constitution de 1974* et supprime l'adjectif populaire du nom officiel du pays, qui devient la Rpublique de Bulgarie. *Le 29 novembre 1990, une grve entrane la dmission du gouvernement Lukanov, remplac en dcembre par un gouvernement de coalition. Le 12 juillet 1991, une nouvelle constitution est adopte et consacre l'abandon de toute rfrence au socialisme*. De nouvelles lections ont lieu en octobre 1991 et sont remportes par l'opposition. Le 8 novembre 1991, Filip Dimitrov forme un nouveau gouvernement, *sans la participation d'aucun socialiste*.



Le socialisme en Bulgarie, a a dur de juin 1990  novembre 1990, soit 5 mois. Tu parles d'un exemple de pays historiquement socialiste...  ::aie::

----------


## Mr.Anime

> ("achte un nouveau tlphone chaque anne connard !")


 C'est pas ce qu'il faut faire ???  :8O:  ::rouleau::  ::aie:: 

Ds qu'il s'agit de profit personnel, l'Homme est trs fort pour ne plus voir les points ngatifs rsultant du profit convoit. 

Mais j'ai une ide  ::idea:: , on pourrait faire de la chasse aux braconniers  ::king::  !

Faudrait mettre toutes les espces sensible en protg et encore, a rglerai pas le soucis.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Faudrait mettre toutes les espces sensible en protg et encore, *a rglerai pas le soucis*.


Loin de l mme, mme si tu supprimes le braconnage (qui est interdit) et mme la chasse (qui est autorise), il restera tous les problmes lis  la destruction des habitats, la pollution, la pche intensive, etc. etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ds qu'il s'agit de profit personnel, l'Homme est trs fort pour ne plus voir les points ngatifs rsultant du profit convoit.


Non mais c'est la socit qui le pousse  consommer, l'humain a subi un lavage de cerveau.
Les gens commencent  raliser que c'est stupide de dpenser autant d'argent pour un nouveau tlphone, donc les ventes d'Apple et de Samsung chutent (et en plus il y a OnePlus maintenant...).
Les gens n'ont pas besoin de smartphone aussi puissant. Les tablettes sont des gadgets, on ne fera jamais rien de mieux que les pc de bureau de toute faon. (dsol je m'emporte un peu...)

J'ai eu des pouces rouges, je pense que c'est parce que les gens ne croient pas que les fabricants de lampe se sont runi  Genve et donc :
Cartel Phbus



> Lappellation  cartel de Phbus  fait rfrence  la socit anonyme spcialement cre pour contrler le march mondial des lampes  incandescence : Phbus S.A. Compagnie Industrielle pour le dveloppement de l'clairage, fonde  Genve le 15 janvier 1925.


Avant les lampes  incandescences duraient plus longtemps :
Ampoule centenaire
Une lampe qui est allum depuis 1901.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'ai eu des pouces rouges, je pense que c'est parce que les gens ne croient pas que les fabricants de lampe se sont runi  Genve et donc :


Perso, je t'ai mis un pouce rouge car tu crois que le Venezuela et encore pire, la Core du Nord sont des pays socialistes.  ::ptdr:: 

Rien  voir avec tes histoires de lampes et de collants.  :;):

----------


## Anna-Lise

"60% des animaux depuis 1970" 

C'est norme  :8O: 

C'est sur combien d'espces exactement ? Et dans quel pays ?

J'avais vue une mme tude qui expliquait qu'il y avait une baisse dans les pays pauvres, par manque de norme et d'infrastructure, alors que c'tait le contraire dans les pays de l'ocde.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est sur combien d'espces exactement ? Et dans quel pays ?



Les rponses sont dans l'article dont le lien est dans la news :




> Certaines rgions sont particulirement affectes, comme les Tropiques. La zone Carabe/Amrique du sud affiche ainsi un bilan "effrayant" : -89 % en 44 ans. Amrique du nord et Groenland s'en sortent un peu mieux, avec une faune  -23 %. La vaste zone Europe, Afrique du nord et Moyen-Orient est  -31 %.


Et c'est bas sur 4000 espces diffrentes. Pour plus de dtails, il faut directement aller lire l'tude en question dont le lien est fourni.

----------


## Anna-Lise

> Les rponses sont dans l'article dont le lien est dans la news :
> 
> 
> 
> Et c'est bas sur 4000 espces diffrentes. Pour plus de dtails, il faut directement aller lire l'tude en question dont le lien est fourni.


Ha merci, j'avais pas vue  ::):

----------


## Mr.Anime

J'ai pas t voir l'article mais, prend-il en compte la pche excessive ? qui dpeuple des rgions entires et dtruits des environnements Corallien ?  ::(:

----------


## Marco46

> Tu prtends que ce sont les ultra-riches qui organisent la chasse aux espces sauvages menacs, donc le capitalisme, donc  contrario les rgimes socialistes devraient tre trs regardant sur la prservation de celles-ci, non ? Simple exercice de logique formelle, qui validerait ta dmonstration.


C'est juste un sophisme, rien de plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> En Bulgarie dans les annes 80, ce n'tait pas un rgime socialiste, mais du communisme sovitique comme en URSS.


C'est cela le vrai socialisme. Le rgime qui est le notre reste le capitalisme, avec une proprit priv des moyens de production.




> Et qui coute un pognon de dingue


Argent que tu voles  l'tat.

----------


## ddoumeche

> "In a recent paper, researchers writing in the journal Nature analysed the most prevalent threats facing more than 8,500 threatened or near-threatened species on the IUCN Red List (explored in detail in Chapter 3) 1. They found that the key drivers of biodiversity decline remain overexploitation and agriculture. Indeed, of all the plant, amphibian, reptile, bird and mammal species that have gone extinct since AD 1500, 75% were harmed by overexploitation or agricultural activity or both"


Donc le WWF nous annonce calmement que les plus grands prdateurs de la nature sont la surexploitation (chasse aux bisons, surpche, etc ) et l'agriculture. Au revoir acidification des ocans et rchauffement climatique.

Ce qui n'est pas faute de le dire depuis des annes.




> Non. Parfait exemple de sophisme.


Tu as appris un nouveau mot. Bien, apprends-nous quelque chose maintenant.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est cela le vrai socialisme.


Aaaaah donc en Russie, c'tait un rgime socialiste, et en Chine aussi du coup, et le communisme n'a jamais t essay. Donc tous ceux comme Mingolito et ses copains no-libraux qui prennent ces pays comme exemple pour effrayer les gens sur ce que deviendrait la France si on votait communiste, racontent bien n'importe quoi comme on le dit depuis des annes, et on peut voter coco puisque cela n'a jamais t mis en application, aprs tout, si cela n'a jamais t essay on peut bien leur laisser une chance. 

Merci.  ::aie:: 





> Le rgime qui est le notre reste le capitalisme, avec une proprit priv des moyens de production.


Et ? Je ne vois pas ce que cela vient faire l, on parlait de la Bulgarie et de la Roumanie non ? Ai-je dit quelque part que nous avions un systme socialiste et non capitaliste en France ? Je n'ai mme pas voqu la France dans mon message...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Aaaaah donc en Russie, c'tait un rgime socialiste, et en Chine aussi du coup, et le communisme n'a jamais t essay. Donc tous ceux comme Mingolito et ses copains no-libraux qui prennent ces pays comme exemple pour effrayer les gens sur ce que deviendrait la France si on votait communiste, racontent bien n'importe quoi comme on le dit depuis des annes, et on peut voter coco puisque cela n'a jamais t mis en application, aprs tout, si cela n'a jamais t essay on peut bien leur laisser une chance.


sophisme

----------


## Ecthelion2

> sophisme


C'est bien, tu as appris  rpter ce dont t'accusent les autres. (Et accessoirement si j'ai mis un  ::aie::  c'est bien pour montrer que ce que je disais n'tait pas srieux)

A toi de nous apprendre quelque chose maintenant. ;p

----------


## Pill_S

> Tu as appris un nouveau mot. Bien, apprends-nous quelque chose maintenant.


Oui, j'en suis  la lettre 'S' de mon dictionnaire des "Mots compliqus pour en mettre plein la vue". 

En plus t'as vu a, je l'ai utilis  bon escient (encore un mot sympa que j'ai trouv  la lettre 'E')

Tsss...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, j'en suis  la lettre 'S' de mon dictionnaire des "Mots compliqus pour en mettre plein la vue". 
> 
> En plus t'as vu a, je l'ai utilis  bon escient (encore un mot sympa que j'ai trouv  la lettre 'E')


Escient est un terme simple, mme une personnalit hyperactive comme Ryu4000 pouvant le placer rgulirement. Je te met un point pour l'effort.

Mais ne dvions pas du sujet veux-tu, maladie bien franaise, la question tait "en quoi les rgimes socialistes, ou communistes si tu prfres, sont-ils exemplaires sur la prservation de la nature ?"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais ne dvions pas du sujet veux-tu, maladie bien franaise, la question tait "en quoi les rgimes socialistes, ou communistes si tu prfres, sont-ils exemplaires sur la prservation de la nature ?"


La vraie question, est, en quoi le fait de savoir si les rgimes communistes ou socialistes sont exemplaires sur la prservation de la nature,  un quelconque lien avec le fait que les rgimes capitalistes soient des catastrophes pour la prservation de la plante (j'largis volontairement le champ) ? 

Est-ce que dire, que des rgimes sont une catastrophes pour la prservation de la plante, ddouane tous les autres rgimes de leurs actes vis  vis de la plante ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> La vraie question, est, en quoi le fait de savoir si les rgimes communistes ou socialistes sont exemplaires sur la prservation de la nature,  un quelconque lien avec le fait que les rgimes capitalistes soient des catastrophes pour la prservation de la plante (j'largis volontairement le champ) ?


Donc en mettant en place des rgimes socialistes, les espces menaces seront davantage protges ? j'ai comme un doute.

D'ailleurs je vois ne pas beaucoup d'espces sauvages menaces par le capitalisme. Le dauphin chinois, le tigre, l'lphant blanc, le gorille du Congo ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> la question tait "en quoi les rgimes socialistes, ou communistes si tu prfres, sont-ils exemplaires sur la prservation de la nature ?"


Il parait que le partie national-socialiste allemand tait bien en avance au niveau de la protection de la nature.
Protection de la nature et des animaux sous le Troisime Reich



> L'Allemagne nazie a promulgu d'importantes lgislations relatives aux droits des animaux et  la protection de la nature, avec notamment la loi sur l'abattage des animaux du 21 avril 1933, la loi fondamentale de protection des animaux du 24 novembre 1933 (avec les dcrets d'application qui suivent, notamment le cinquime, dat du 11 aot 1938 sur la protection des animaux qui concerne le statut de la Socit fdrale pour la protection des animaux), la loi entravant la chasse date du 19 juillet 1934 (Reichsjagdgesetz) et sur la protection de la nature du 1er juillet 1935 (Reichsnaturschutzgesetz). *La protection de l'animal serait cohrente avec l'inspiration  vlkisch et romantique  de l'idologie nationale-socialiste*. Ces textes sont rdits en 1939, la prface indiquant :  Depuis l'accession au pouvoir du national-socialisme, la lgislation sur la protection des animaux s'est efforce de mettre en pratique cette injonction de notre Fhrer .


Donc il existe des partis socialiste qui ont fait attention  la nature.
Par exemple la Core du Nord ne doit pas polluer des masses.
La nuit ils teignent la lampe, ils gaspillent pas.




> D'ailleurs je vois ne pas beaucoup d'espces sauvages menaces par le capitalisme. Le dauphin chinois, le tigre, l'lphant blanc, le gorille du Congo ?


Avec le capitalisme tout est  vendre, il y a par exemple des safaris pour aller tuer des espces menaces en Afrique.
Le capitalisme c'est de produire le maximum de merde pour que les gens consomment comme des cons.

Du temps de l'URSS quand quelque chose tait fabriqu c'tait pour durer.
Le capitalisme est li  l'obsolescence programm.

En produisant beaucoup on pollue beaucoup.
Aprs les partis de "gauche" sont capitaliste depuis longtemps...
Hollande n'tait pas moins capitaliste que Sarkozy.

----------


## Ecthelion2

@Ryu: pour la Xme fois, le 3me Reich, et la Core du nord ne sont pas des rgimes socialistes...

Ah et tant qu'on est dans le point Godwin, contrairement  ce que tu racontes rgulirement, Hitler n'a pas t lu par le peuple. Il serait bien de lire des livres d'histoires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc en mettant en place des rgimes socialistes, les espces menaces seront davantage protges ? j'ai comme un doute.
> 
> D'ailleurs je vois ne pas beaucoup d'espces sauvages menaces par le capitalisme. Le dauphin chinois, le tigre, l'lphant blanc, le gorille du Congo ?


Bon, ben, je vais arrter l. J'attendrai pour te rpondre que tu ais appris  lire.  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bon, ben, je vais arrter l. J'attendrai pour te rpondre que tu ais appris  lire.


Mais moi j'ai justement lu le rapport du WWF, et nulle part n'ai-je vu cette notion de super riches faisant disparatre les hrissons ou les lapins.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le dernier martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne a t tu par une olienne 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...twitchers.html

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le dernier martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne a t tu par une olienne 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...twitchers.html


Encore de la belle dsinformation pour faire verser des larmes.

Ce n'tait pas "le dernier martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne", puisqu'on y en avait pas vu depuis 1846 (et il en faut en moins 2 pour se reproduire, donc forcment celui-l n'tait pas originaire du coin hein), c'tait le cas rare "d'un martinet pineux EN Grande Bretagne", oiseau migrateur qui aurait du tre en Asie ou en Sibrie  cette heure dixit l'article.


Et  la fin de l'article, ils disent aussi : 




> It is not the first time a bird-watching trip has ended in tragedy. On a previous outing, a group of twitchers in the Hebrides had seen a *migratory wryneck hit by a train*.


Du coup, on met fin au systme ferroviaire aussi ? 

 ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du coup, on met fin au systme ferroviaire aussi ?


Au moins les trains, contrairement aux oliennes, ont un rel intrt cologique.
Si prendre le train cotait moins cher que prendre la voiture, plein de gens prendraient plus souvent le train.

Alors que les oliennes a cote cher  fabriquer, a cote cher  installer, a cote cher  maintenir, a rend les vaches malades, a produit peu d'nergie, etc.

Apparemment les pilonnes lectriques tuent plus d'oiseaux que les oliennes :
Eoliennes et oiseaux: le problme est plus srieux quil nen a lair



> Les quelque 200 gypates barbus adultes qui forment actuellement la population alpine 30 ans aprs les premires rintroductions, affichent un taux de survie annuelle de 96%. Cest--dire que 8 de ces 200 adultes meurent naturellement chaque anne. Or, selon nos projections dmographiques, si 13 adultes au lieu de 8 devaient prir bon an mal an, soit seulement 5 de plus, *par exemple tus par les oliennes projetes sur les cols et les crtes*, et ceci dans les Alpes prises dans leur ensemble, on devrait se faire du souci pour lavenir de notre prince des airs rhabilit  grands frais!
> 
> Nos tudes  lUniversit de Berne ne se contentent pas danalyser les problmes. Nous avons montr quune manire de compenser la mortalit supplmentaire cause par les oliennes consisterait  *assainir les milliers de pylnes lectriques suisses mal conus qui lectrocutent des centaines, sinon des milliers de grands oiseaux (cigognes, rapaces diurnes et nocturnes, etc.).* Justement ceux dont la reproduction est trop lente pour quilibrer une nouvelle source de mortalit. Las, cette stratgie compensatoire na jusquici trouv grce ni auprs de ladministration fdrale, ni gure dailleurs auprs des ornithologues, alors quelle serait  la fois pragmatique, car facile  mettre en uvre, et doublement efficace si lon songe aux pertes conomiques que les cas dlectrocution entranent sur les rseaux de distribution.


Bon aprs il y a beaucoup plus de pilonnes que d'oliennes...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Encore de la belle dsinformation pour faire verser des larmes.
> 
> Ce n'tait pas "le dernier martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne", puisqu'on y en avait pas vu depuis 1846 (et il en faut en moins 2 pour se reproduire, donc forcment celui-l n'tait pas originaire du coin hein), c'tait le cas rare "d'un martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne", oiseau migrateur qui aurait du tre en Asie ou en Sibrie  cette heure dixit l'article.


Nulle dsinformation, tu lis simplement de travers :

_"There had been only eight recorded sightings of the white-throated needletail in the UK since 1846."_ et _"The last sighting of a white-throated needletail was 22 years ago"_
se traduisent respectivement par :
_"Le martinet pineux a t vu seulement 8 fois au Royaume-Uni depuis 1846"_ et _"Le dernier signalement connu avait eu lieu il y a 22 ans"_

Quand au "_migratory wryneck hit by a train_", il s'agit d'un Jynx, espce de la mme famille que les piverts et nullement menace, sans rapport avec le martinet hormis le fait qu'il s'agisse aussi d'un oiseau.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Nulle dsinformation, tu lis simplement de travers :
> 
> _"There had been only eight recorded sightings of the white-throated needletail in the UK since 1846."_ et _"The last sighting of a white-throated needletail was 22 years ago"_
> se traduisent respectivement par :
> _"Le martinet pineux a t vu seulement 8 fois au Royaume-Uni depuis 1846"_ et _"Le dernier signalement connu avait eu lieu il y a 22 ans"_


Et donc la-dedans qui dit que c'tait LE DERNIER martinet de Grande-Bretagne ? 

Cela dit juste qu'on en avait pas vu depuis 22 ans (et seulement 8 fois en presque 200 ans), de plus :

- le fait que cela soit le seul que l'on ait vu, ne signifie pas que c'tait le seul sur place.
- le fait que celui-l soit mort, ne signifie pas qu'il n'y en aura pas d'autres qui viendront se perdre la suite  leur migration.

D'ailleurs Wikipdia confirme bien ce que je dis :




> The white-throated needletail is a migratory bird, *breeding in Central Asia and southern Siberia, and wintering south in the Indian Subcontinent, Southeast Asia and Australia*. It is a *rare vagrant in Western Europe and has been recorded as far west as Norway, Sweden and Great Britain.*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-throated_needletail

Bref c'est malheureux, mais c'est loin d'tre un argument un tant soit peu valable.





> Quand au "_migratory wryneck hit by a train_", il s'agit d'un Jynx, espce de la mme famille que les piverts et nullement menace, sans rapport avec le martinet hormis le fait qu'il s'agisse aussi d'un oiseau.


D'aprs la page Wikipdia, le martinet n'est pas extrmement menac non plus hein. Et le rapport, c'est que quitte  critiquer les lments qui tuent des oiseaux en tant qu'argument cologique, il faut donc le faire avec tous les lments qui tuent des oiseaux, si on veut tre un tant soit peu objectif et non pas juste un troll.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et donc la-dedans qui dit que c'tait LE DERNIER martinet de Grande-Bretagne ? 
> 
> Cela dit juste qu'on en avait pas vu depuis 22 ans (et seulement 8 fois en presque 200 ans), de plus :


Donc rien  voir avec ton affirmation sur 1896.




> - le fait que cela soit le seul que l'on ait vu, ne signifie pas que c'tait le seul sur place.


Qu'est ce que tu en sais ? tu en as vu d'autres ?




> - le fait que celui-l soit mort, ne signifie pas qu'il n'y en aura pas d'autres qui viendront se perdre la suite  leur migration.


Pour se faire tuer par les oliennes. 
Quelle insensibilit face  la cause animale, tu dois tre un type de droite ou un industriel. Dans ce cas l, il ne faut pas s'mouvoir de la disparition des rhinocros du Soudan au prtexte qu'il en reste dans le sud de l'Afrique, ou de celle des grues cendres en France.

Moi cela m'meut.




> D'aprs la page Wikipdia, le martinet n'est pas extrmement menac non plus hein. Et le rapport, c'est que quitte  critiquer les lments qui tuent des oiseaux en tant qu'argument cologique, il faut donc le faire avec tous les lments qui tuent des oiseaux, si on veut tre un tant soit peu objectif et non pas juste un troll.


Un analphabte qui se moque des trolls, on aura tout vu. Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris pas dans la phrase "Le dernier martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne a t tu par une olienne" ? Alors que le Jinx y soit une espce rsidente ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Donc rien  voir avec ton affirmation sur 1896.


Joue sur les mots si tu veux, mais cela ne change rien au fond du sujet, comme d'hab tu dformes tout ce que tu lis  droite et  gauche, pour essayer d'appuyer ton manque d'argument.




> Qu'est ce que tu en sais ? tu en as vu d'autres ?


Et toi qu'est-ce que tu en sais que c'tait le dernier ? Tu as t pass plusieurs mois  observer les oiseaux sur les lieux ? Sachant que l'affaire a eu lieu il y a 2/3 ans de mmoire, tu y es retourn chaque anne depuis pour vrifier que d'autres n'avaient pas fait fausse route durant leur migration ? 

C'est toi qui vient affirmer un truc hein,  toi de le prouver (je laisserais le soin  Neckara de te refaire le topos sur l'inversion de la charge de la preuve).




> Pour se faire tuer par les oliennes. 
> Quelle insensibilit face  la cause animale, tu dois tre un type de droite ou un industriel. Dans ce cas l, il ne faut pas s'mouvoir de la disparition des rhinocros du Soudan au prtexte qu'il en reste dans le sud de l'Afrique, ou de celle des grues cendres en France.


La encore tu dformes les propos, tu tombes dans l'ad personam, et tu n'as aucun argument.




> Moi cela m'meut.


Alors que le Jinx qui meurt  cause d'un train, ce n'est pas mouvant ?  Quelle insensibilit face  la cause animale. Tu dois tre un type de droite ou un industriel (pour rester poli). Dans ce cas l, il ne faut pas s'mouvoir de la disparition du martinet pineux en Grande-Bretagne.  ::roll:: 





> Un analphabte qui se moque des trolls, on aura tout vu. Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris pas dans la phrase "Le dernier martinet pineux de Grande Bretagne a t tu par une olienne" ? Alors que le Jinx y soit une espce rsidente ?


Et toi qu'est que tu ne comprends pas le fait qu'il n'tait pas de Grande-Bretagne mais un oiseau migrateur venu se paumer l peut-tre 3 jours avant, qu'on ne sait pas si c'est le dernier en Grande-Bretagne? 

Si il ne rside pas en Grande-Bretagne, cela ne peut tre le dernier DE Grande-Bretagne. c'est UN martinet, venu se perdre EN Grande-Bretagne, qui a perdu la vie la-bas.

Quitte  jouer sur les mots pour noyer ton manque d'argument, essais au moins de le faire correctement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Au moins les trains, contrairement aux oliennes, ont un rel intrt cologique.


Mais les trains ne sont pas propulss avec des oliennes et du photovoltaque sauf  vouloir rester en rade  Brest.




> Apparemment les pilonnes lectriques tuent plus d'oiseaux que les oliennes :
> Eoliennes et oiseaux: le problme est plus srieux quil nen a lair


Argument spcieux : jusqu' preuve du contraire, il faut toujours des pylnes lectriques pour acheminer l'lectricit des oliennes au consommateur.




> Joue sur les mots si tu veux, mais cela ne change rien au fond du sujet, comme d'hab tu dformes tout ce que tu lis  droite et  gauche, pour essayer d'appuyer ton manque d'argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Ecthelion2
> 
> 
> ...


C'est moi qui joue sur les mots.




> Et toi qu'est-ce que tu en sais que c'tait le dernier ? Tu as t pass plusieurs mois  observer les oiseaux sur les lieux ? Sachant que l'affaire a eu lieu il y a 2/3 ans de mmoire, tu y es retourn chaque anne depuis pour vrifier que d'autres n'avaient pas fait fausse route durant leur migration ?
> C'est toi qui vient affirmer un truc hein,  toi de le prouver (je laisserais le soin  Neckara de te refaire le topos sur l'inversion de la charge de la preuve).


Jusqu'ici, on ne peut pas prouver ce qui n'existe pas. La question tait donc de savoir si tu en avais vu d'autres, car cela n'avait pas signal. Non ? donc l'espce y est teinte.
Neckara a fait des efforts mais il semble pouvoir t'en apprendre encore beaucoup sur la logique.




> La encore tu dformes les propos, tu tombes dans l'ad personam, et tu n'as aucun argument.


Mme pas, de la dramatisation. Mais comme tu ne nies pas cette insensibilit envers la cause animale, comprenne qui pourra.




> Alors que le Jinx qui meurt  cause d'un train, ce n'est pas mouvant ?  Quelle insensibilit face  la cause animale. Tu dois tre un type de droite ou un industriel (pour rester poli). Dans ce cas l, il ne faut pas s'mouvoir de la disparition du martinet pineux en Grande-Bretagne.


C'est mme horrible mais il en reste d'autres, l'espce n'est pas teinte. Si la dernire grue cendre tait tue par un TGV ou un pylne, EELV ferait un scandale et je serais rellement outr. Pas toi ? 

Un type sensible et intelligent, un dfenseur de l'cologie, rtorquerait plutt "c'est terrible, l'espce devrait tre rintroduite dans ces les, qui au moins n'a pas voie ferre. Ce qui est une chance". 
Mais tu sembles tre un lobbyiste de l'olien, l'olien vaut peut-tre bien quelques sacrifices.




> Si il ne rside pas en Grande-Bretagne, cela ne peut tre le dernier DE Grande-Bretagne. c'est UN martinet, venu se perdre EN Grande-Bretagne, qui a perdu la vie la-bas.


Un oiseau migrateur peut-tre, qu'on ne risque pas de voir souvent Outre-Manche et dans les Hbrides s'ils s'y font tuer par les oliennes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La question tait donc de savoir si tu en avais vu d'autres, car cela n'avait pas signal. Non ? donc l'espce y est teinte.


Bah, ce n'est pas parce que moi, qui n'habite pas l bas, et n'observe pas les oiseaux, n'en ait pas vu, qu'il n'y en a plus. C'est toi qui affirme que l'espce est teinte, c'est donc  toi d'aller observer / nous apporter les relevs officiels des observateurs / autres lments ayant t ralis depuis ce fait divers allant dans ton sens.





> C'est mme horrible mais il en reste d'autres, l'espce n'est pas teinte.


Idem pour le martinet, il en reste dans leur habitat naturel.





> Un oiseau migrateur peut-tre, qu'on ne risque pas de voir souvent Outre-Manche et dans les Hbrides s'ils s'y font tuer par les oliennes.


C'est sur que si l'on en avait vu que 8 fois en presque 200 ans, c'tait la faute aux oliennes.

D'ailleurs c'est garanti que si un autre martinet se pointe en Grande-Bretagne, il sera abattu sur le champ par la premire olienne  sa porte. Il me semble d'ailleurs que les anglais font exprs de mettre des phromones sur les oliennes pour les attirer... 

Quant au fait de "rintroduire" une espce dans une zone gographique qui n'est pas son habitat naturel, sous prtexte qu'un individu est venu s'y perdre en 22 ans, j'ai jamais entendu aussi con comme argument, mme pour un troll.


Je passe sur toutes tes attaques personnelles, qui reprsentent le plus gros de ton message, puisque apparemment tu n'as plus que a pour rpondre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bah, ce n'est pas parce que moi, qui n'habite pas l bas, et n'observe pas les oiseaux, n'en ait pas vu, qu'il n'y en a plus. C'est toi qui affirme que l'espce est teinte, c'est donc  toi d'aller observer / nous apporter les relevs officiels des observateurs / autres lments ayant t ralis depuis ce fait divers allant dans ton sens


Encore une fois, on ne ne peut pas prouver ce qui n'existe pas. Et pourquoi remettre en cause l'article du daily mail ? si tu mets en doute les dires de ce journaliste, cris leur puisque tu sembles adepte de la thorie des complots et de la dsinformation par les journaux.




> Idem pour le martinet, il en reste dans leur habitat naturel.


Ce qui nous confirme que si la dernire grue cendre de France tait tu par une olienne ou un tgv , cela ne te ferait ni chaud ni froid.




> C'est sur que si l'on en avait vu que 8 fois en presque 200 ans, c'tait la faute aux oliennes.


Ou que c'est un oiseau rare, comme que le coleacanthe que l'on pensait teint.




> D'ailleurs c'est garanti que si un autre martinet se pointe en Grande-Bretagne, il sera abattu sur le champ par la premire olienne  sa porte.


Sans aucun doute, surtout avec leurs projet d'oliennes gantes offshore.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Encore une fois, on ne ne peut pas prouver ce qui n'existe pas. Et pourquoi remettre en doute les relevs du daily mail ? si tu mets en doute les dires de ce journaliste, cris leur puisque tu sembles adepte de la thorie des complots et de la dsinformation par les journaux.


Je ne remets pas en doute leurs propos, mais les tiens, nuance.

Dans l'article il n'est dit nul part qu'il tait le dernier de Grande-Bretagne hein. 





> Ce qui nous confirme que si la dernire grue cendre de France tait tu par une olienne ou un tgv , cela ne te ferait ni chaud ni froid.


Non cela confirme juste que tu essais de me dnigrer moi pour dnigrer mon propos, car t'as 0 argumentation.

Il n'y a rien dans le fait que je dise que tu racontes n'importe quoi, qui peut permettre  qui que ce soit de savoir mon engagement, que cela soit au niveau cologique ou plus spcifiquement de la cause animale, ou de la moindre motion que cela pourrait procurer chez moi, que cela soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre.





> Ou que c'est un oiseau rare, comme que le coleacanthe que l'on pensait teint.


Rare  l'chelle mondiale car presque disparu ou rare en Grande-Bretagne car ce n'est pas son habitat naturel (et c'est donc le fait d'en voir un ici qui est rare, et non l'oiseau lui-mme) ? 

La nuance est importante et c'est de la comprhension de base du franais pourtant. Mais vu que les nuances n'ont pas l'air d'tre ton fort (comme on peut le voir par 3 fois dans un seul message), je comprends un peu plus le niveau du discours.





> Quelle attaque personnelle ? troll ou con ? mais je ne pense pas que tu sois un gros troll, rassures toi.


Et hop encore une petite insulte en passant.

Ah donc tu as aussi un problme de lecture ? C'est moche quand on essai de faire le malin au dpend des autres. Accessoirement, je n'ai jamais dit ou insinu que tu tais un con, j'ai dit que le propos tenu tait con, nuance.

Je sais que ce n'est peut-tre pas vident  comprendre pour toi, mais pourtant, cela n'a pas vraiment la mme signification du fait de cette nuance.

Quant au fait d'tre un troll, c'est surtout que j'espre pour toi que tu en es un, et que tu fais exprs de dire de la merde pour t'amuser, je te le souhaite vraiment. C'est plus une recherche d'excuse pour le niveau de ton intervention sur ce sujet prcis, qu'une insulte en soit.

----------


## Neckara

> je laisserais le soin  Neckara de te refaire le topos sur l'inversion de la charge de la preuve


Je ne lis pas tous les sujets du forum non plus.  ::aie:: 

Je ne suis pass ici vraiment que par hasard.





> Jusqu'ici, on ne peut pas prouver ce qui n'existe pas. La question tait donc de savoir si tu en avais vu d'autres, car cela n'avait pas signal. Non ? donc l'espce y est teinte.


Il est vrai que c'est  celui qui affirme l'existence d'apporter la preuve de l'existence.

Cependant, ce n'est pas le propos d'Ecthelion2. Son propos tait de dire que, des lments que tu prsentes, tu ne peux pas en dduire  l'extinction de l'espce, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit d'une espce migratrice qui ne passe normalement pas aux UK, si je me rfre aux quotes Wikipdia donn dans ce fil.

Ce qui t'es alors demand est de donner non pas linexistence d'oiseaux dans cette rgion, mais l'existence de la classification en espce "teinte" de cette espce d'oiseau auprs d'organismes comptents.


Pour rappel, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne voit pas de cygnes noirs qu'ils n'existent pas, en revanche, en l'absence de la preuve de leur existence, il n'est pas ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de leur existence.






> Encore une fois, on ne ne peut pas prouver ce qui n'existe pas. Et pourquoi remettre en cause l'article du daily mail ? si tu mets en doute les dires de ce journaliste, cris leur puisque tu sembles adepte de la thorie des complots et de la dsinformation par les journaux.


Ce n'est pas ce journal qui a t surnomm le daily fail du fait du nombre impressionnant d'erreurs qu'ils peuvent faire dans leurs articles ?




> Ce journal est parfois critiqu pour son manque de vrification, et accus de sensationnalisme. Son utilisation comme source a d'ailleurs t rejete par la communaut de Wikipdia en anglais en fvrier 20175. 
> Ainsi, le navigateur Internet de Microsoft avertit les utilisateurs de ne pas faire confiance au journalisme du _Daily Mail_  dans le cadre dune fonctionnalit conue pour lutter contre les  fausses informations. Le message, qui est produit par une startup tierce  appele NewsGuard, invite le lecteur  agir avec prudence, sachant que  le  site publie rgulirement des contenus qui ont port atteinte  la  rputation, provoqu une alarme rpandue ou qui constituent du  harclement ou une atteinte  la vie prive 6.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_...ol%C3%A9miques




Il faut aussi se poser la question de l'tat de l'oiseau. Si ce dernier tait loign de sa route migratoire, il est probable qu'il tait dsorient avec ventuellement quelques problmes. Si tel est le cas, ses chances de survies taient peut-tre moins leves que ses congnres. Il faut donc regarder plus prcisment les causes, circonstances et lments aggravant de l'accident. De ce que j'ai rapidement pu lire  gauche et  droite, il n'y a pas encore assez d'tudes sur la mortalit aviaire pour connatre les causes exact des collisions.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne remets pas en doute leurs propos, mais les tiens, nuance.
> 
> Dans l'article il n'est dit nul part qu'il tait le dernier de Grande-Bretagne _hein_.


Non on n'en connait pas d'autre, mais c'est un dtail sans importance, _hein_.




> Non cela confirme juste que tu essais de me dnigrer moi pour dnigrer mon propos, car t'as 0 argumentation.


C'est la mthode cou du dni. Tu me rappelles mon ane qui se cognait la tte contre les murs en criant "non" quand je la disputais  ::mrgreen:: 




> La nuance est importante et c'est de la comprhension de base du franais pourtant. Mais vu que les nuances n'ont pas l'air d'tre ton fort (comme on peut le voir par 3 fois dans un seul message), je comprends un peu plus le niveau du discours.


Tu es un tre engag dans la cause animale et tout en "nuances", aussi qualifies-tu tes interlocuteurs de trolls et de dsinformateurs quand ils te reprennent sur de la simple traduction de texte. Pour te plaindre ensuite d'attaques contre ta personne, une vrai drama queen  ::roll:: .
Sans doute trs sensible quand on parle des oiseaux, mme si tu le fais avec tout le monde et sur beaucoup de sujets apparemment ... 

Non, le meilleur conseil que je peux te donner est de rien prendre de tout cela personnellement. Ainsi tu deviendras certainement un interlocuteur plus agrable.




> Quant au fait d'tre un troll, c'est surtout que j'espre pour toi que tu en es un, et que tu fais exprs de dire de la merde pour t'amuser, je te le souhaite vraiment. C'est plus une recherche d'excuse pour le niveau de ton intervention sur ce sujet prcis, qu'une insulte en soit.


Ca aussi c'est "nuanc"  ::mrgreen:: , d'ailleurs il y a tellement de "nuances" dans ton dernier message .. au moins 5. Cela doit tre le dernier catch up word  la mode.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cependant, ce n'est pas le propos d'Ecthelion2. Son propos tait de dire que, des lments que tu prsentes, tu ne peux pas en dduire  l'extinction de l'espce, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit d'une espce migratrice qui ne passe normalement pas aux UK, si je me rfre aux quotes Wikipdia donn dans ce fil.


Au risque de me rpter puisque les gens ne comprennent pas ce qu'ils lisent, je n'ai nullement parl d'extinction de l'espce mais de la disparition du seul reprsentant connu en Grande Bretagne (qui n'aura pas fait long feu). Le journaliste ne semblant pas tre une source suffisamment fiable pour certains, qu'ils me citent une source contradictoire ou mme le simple tmoignage d'un tmoin oculaire qui sera prit avec la plus grande considration.

La prochaine fois, je mettrais plutt une vido youtube, et l'oiseau sera flout pour ne pas heurter la sensibilit des plus jeunes. Car je ne m'en rendais pas compte mais visiblement cette histoire les perturbe.





> Ce n'est pas ce journal qui a t surnomm le daily fail du fait du nombre impressionnant d'erreurs qu'ils peuvent faire dans leurs articles ?


J'avais plutt l'impression qu'il s'agissait d'un bte boycott politique vu que ton article ne cite aucune erreur factuelle publie par le Daily Mail. Ils en font trs certainement, comme beaucoup d'autres journaux, mais peut-tre que Wikipdia l'encyclopdie libre en ligne, devrait retirer la poutre qu'elle a dans lil.

Mais je n'ai pas vu d'erreur factuelle dans cet article, ou alors peut-tre devrais-tu prciser o. Il n'y a pas d'oliennes aux hbrides ? l'oiseau a t apport par le journaliste ? ce qui doit tre simple  prouver alors, sauf que le mme fait est rapport par d'autres sources dites "nuances" (mais dont la liste de contreverses et de fakeniouses est elle un peu plus toffe par contre ::): , ce qui se vrifiait en une minute.





> Il faut aussi se poser la question de l'tat de l'oiseau. Si ce dernier tait loign de sa route migratoire, il est probable qu'il tait dsorient avec ventuellement quelques problmes. Si tel est le cas, ses chances de survies taient peut-tre moins leves que ses congnres. Il faut donc regarder plus prcisment les causes, circonstances et lments aggravant de l'accident. De ce que j'ai rapidement pu lire  gauche et  droite, il n'y a pas encore assez d'tudes sur la mortalit aviaire pour connatre les causes exact des collisions.


Pures suppositions, qui ne change rien au fait que cette pauvre bte se soit faite clater le crne par une ple d'olienne.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le journaliste ne semblant pas tre une source suffisamment fiable pour certains, qu'ils me citent une source contradictoire ou mme le simple tmoignage d'un tmoin oculaire qui sera prit avec la plus grande considration.


Dans l'article du Daily,  aucun moment le journaliste ne stipule dans son article qu'il s'agissait du dernier individu en Grande-Bretagne. Tu reportes donc un propos faux, tir d'une source inexistante. C'est toi qui vient affirmer qu'il s'agissait du dernier individu, pas le journaliste.

Comme dit prcdemment, c'est ton propos  toi (absent de l'article d'origine) que l'on remet en cause, pas celui du journaliste qui lui, contrairement  toi, a prfr viter d'aborder le sujet et dire une btise...





> La prochaine fois, je mettrais plutt une vido youtube, et l'oiseau sera flout pour ne pas heurter la sensibilit des plus jeunes. Car je ne m'en rendais pas compte mais visiblement cette histoire les perturbe.


Oui, continues de railler ironiquement tes petits camarades pour continuer de couvrir ton absence d'argument.

(Je passe d'ailleurs sur ton message prcdent  mon gard qui ne contenait que cela, du blabla sur ma personne, avec toujours aucun argument sur le fond.)

----------

